# Probably to establish OpenSSL-0.9.8l on FreeBSD-7.2?



## Aleksandr (Jan 25, 2010)

Probably to establish OpenSSL-0.9.8l on FreeBSD-7.2?
In ports the maximum version OpenSSL-0.9.8k.
If yes, as it to make?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2010)

Aleksandr said:
			
		

> In ports the maximum version OpenSSL-0.9.8k.



Update your ports tree: security/openssl is at 0.9.8l_4.


----------



## Aleksandr (Jan 26, 2010)

I have updated ports, it has not helped. Because last version OpenSSL for Freebsd 7.2 - 0.9.8k. And 0.9.8l already for FreeBSD 8. I also have a question, probably without updating system to roll the new version?


----------



## Aleksandr (Jan 26, 2010)

I am sorry. Version OpenSSL actually 0.9.8l. Why that make search name=openssl in/usr/ports shows 0.9.8k. Has understood. It was necessary to update an index.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2010)

If you use `portsnap fetch update` to update your ports tree the INDEX-* file will be updated automatically.


----------

